# Das wilde Leben der Paris Hilton



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Das wilde Leben der Paris Hilton
​**​**
Paris Hilton: Sie ist schuldig!​*


Und wieder einmal Ärger für die Hotelerbin Paris Hilton (29). Aber dieses Mal geht es nicht um Drogen jeglicher Art, sondern um Vertragsbruch. Nachdem wir in den letzten Tagen ein paar mal über die Drogen-Eskapaden der Blondine berichtet haben, berichten wir nun zur Abwechslung einmal, warum sie jetzt wegen Vertragsbruchs schuldig gesprochen wurde.

Gerichtsdokumente, die radaronline.com veröffentlichte, belegen, dass Paris im Jahr 2006 bestimmte vertragliche Verpflichtungen nicht erfüllt habe. Eigentlich hätte sie einige Promo-Termine für den Film „National Lampoon's Pledge This!“ absolvieren müssen, doch statt den Vertrag zu erfüllen, glänzte Paris durch Abwesenheit.

Dafür muss sie nun zahlen: Von der Produktionsfirma „Worldwide Entertainment“ wurde Paris auf mehr als acht Millionen Dollar Schadensersatz verklagt! Aber sie hatte, mal wieder, Glück im Unglück und der Richter entschied, dass sie „nur“ 160 000 Dollar zu zahlen braucht. Ein endgültiges Urteil wurde jedoch noch nicht gefällt. 
*Wir sind gespannt... *

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

na hoffentlich ist die Portokasse griffbereit


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

160000 $ sind doch Peanuts


----------



## krawutz (8 Sep. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> na hoffentlich ist die Portokasse griffbereit



Klar, sie hat darin auch schon verzweifelt nach einem 160.000-Dollar-Schein gesucht.


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Sep. 2010)

Na hallo, wer 100.000 $ fordert und bekommt, wenn er auf einer Party erscheint, ohne Garantie auf kein Höschen, na der schickt einen Anwalt, denn allein das Nicht-Erscheinen ist doch schon Promo genug, Presseartikel, Internet und die ganze TV-Sendungen ..... 

Die Frau erbt 250 Millionen Dollar ( *250.000.000 $*), wer geht dann nicht auf Parties, in die Disco oder an den Beach. Vor allem, paar Mal den Rock gehoben oder etwas tiefer gesenkt, dann laufen doch die Fotoapparate heiß 

Das ist nicht Geld im Schlaf verdient, aber Zeit genug, um ein bißchen zu poppen bleibt da immer, das steigert noch den Aufmerksamkeits-Promi-Grad (hauptsache man ist im Gespräch, Bild, etc., das erhöhte die Gage für jede Show mit oder ohne Höschen), dann sage ich einfach jedesmal "that's hot" und die ganzen Selbst-ernannten-Celebrity-Experten haben wieder genügend Möglichkeiten über den "Heiratswunsch" der Dame :WOW::WOW::WOW: na wer's glaubt 
Kohle bei den einschlägigen Fernsehsendungen zu verdienen.

Außerdem in L.A. in den In-Clubs, na ja ohne das geht es da nicht, in London in den einschlägigen Club's doch genauso, nur die Richter dürfen das natürlich nicht erfahren.

Also das regelt der Anwalt, da wird immer erst das große Getöse gemacht und dann wird ... richtet sich eben nach den Anwaltshonoraren .... 

"Vertragsbruch" das ist doch nur ......


----------

